# Wanting to work in California



## tblack1905 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm basically new to this forum but wanted some advice on how I can get a job in California. Currently living in Belfast but have decided to forego the grey skies of home for better weather and lifestyle. I am married with 2 kids so really 4 of us making the move. I am just hitting a brick wall when I try to get advice so any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tblack1905 said:


> I'm basically new to this forum but wanted some advice on how I can get a job in California. Currently living in Belfast but have decided to forego the grey skies of home for better weather and lifestyle. I am married with 2 kids so really 4 of us making the move. I am just hitting a brick wall when I try to get advice so any help would be really appreciated


The brick wall is because there are few openings for people to come and live in the US. If you can answer yes to any of the questions in the link given below, there might be an opening. Otherwise, US immigration most probably isn't going to happen for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are no fortune tellers on this forum:>) Just because you decided to forego grey skies of home is no information at all:>)
Read through the stickies at the beginning. Read through some of the older posts. What is your professional background .....???


----------



## tblack1905 (Nov 25, 2010)

twostep said:


> There are no fortune tellers on this forum:>) Just because you decided to forego grey skies of home is no information at all:>)
> Read through the stickies at the beginning. Read through some of the older posts. What is your professional background .....???


I am fully qualified chartered accountant and my wife is an occupational therapist


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tblack1905 said:


> I am fully qualified chartered accountant and my wife is an occupational therapist


Accountancy has possibilities. However, most of those who come over work for one of the big multinational accounting firms, and their route is through an intra-company transfer.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

How about green card lottery?
I believe you can apply if you're from NI.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tblack1905 said:


> I am fully qualified chartered accountant and my wife is an occupational therapist


Depending on your niche in accounting, experience (preferably Big Four) and being ready to scramble you may have a route via internal transfer. H1Bs in that field are getting scarce. 
Occupational therapy is a different cat. Just google it for several states. She will have to hit the school books.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in California. Unless you are a very skilled software or hardware engineer, your chances of getting a job in California are slim to none. We have the 3rd highest unemployment rate of the 50 states at 12.4%. I would consider Texas which has a much better economy than the other Sunbelt states.


----------



## Annna (Nov 15, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The brick wall is because there are few openings for people to come and live in the US. If you can answer yes to any of the questions in the link given below, there might be an opening. Otherwise, US immigration most probably isn't going to happen for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Annna said:


> Fatbrit said:
> 
> 
> > The brick wall is because there are few openings for people to come and live in the US. If you can answer yes to any of the questions in the link given below, there might be an opening. Otherwise, US immigration most probably isn't going to happen for you.
> ...


----------

